# Amplificador de 35W/8Ω o 70W/4Ω para guitarra



## Electronec (Feb 27, 2010)

Adjunto los esquemas, y documentación sobre el montaje del amplificador de guitarra.
El fotolíto incluye la placa del amplificador y la placa auxiliar de jaks de salida, de esta forma insolamos las dos a la vez.....luego cortamos ambas.

Respecto a los filtros de salida sugiero, que si alguien quiere añadirlos, lo haga acorde con el tipo de bocina y gustos acústicos de cada uno. Con una sola bocina en condiciones, es mas que suficiente.

Saludos y espero que les guste.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 28, 2010)

Muy bueno el montaje electronec! La verdad se ve muy profesional. 
Felicitaciones por el y que lo disfrutes.!!

Juan Jose


----------



## rash (Mar 1, 2010)

...muchas gracias por compartirlo

saludos desde el sur de España


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 1, 2010)

Electronec, te agradesco mucho tu colaboracion.
bueno, tambien yo , un saludo desde el corazon de america.


----------



## borislozano07 (Mar 2, 2010)

me preguntaba de cuantos Amper es la fuente de pc que usaste


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2010)

Por supuesto gentes del Foro,

cuando termine la parte delantera...(por eso solo aparece en foto la trasera)...subiré mas.
Estoy experimentando con distorsionadores de efectos para "guitar-metal" y así hacerlo mas completo.

Perdonar por no matizar en el esquema el amperaje del trafo...es de 1A.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 3, 2010)

cooomooo que de 1A??? para dos canales de 55watt?? no te quedaste re cortoo??


----------



## Electronec (Mar 3, 2010)

Nooo....

no son dos canales de 55W....(55W+55W)......son dos canales de entrada pero luego confluyen en la etapa de potencia, 55W de salida independientemente del trabajo individual de las entradas.


----------



## Jhonny DC (Mar 3, 2010)

aun para una sola potencia de 55W, 1A me sigue pareciendo muy poco


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 3, 2010)

por eso decia... mira estos calculos que estan en este post de fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Donde:
*W =* Potencia
*V =* Tensión
*I = *Intensidad

*W =* V * I o lo que es lo mismo *I = W / V* nos da que necesitamos

I = 55 W / 24 V = *2.29 A* ... mas o menos un trafo de 3 Amperes como para trabajar mas o menos tranquilos...

sino te quedas re corto...

Si hacemos la formula original: W= I*V
tendriamos que decir que tu ampli estaria largando unos 24 watt (W= 1*24 ---> W=24 watt)

no se que opinan mis colegas??


----------



## Electronec (Mar 4, 2010)

si mariano22,

pero no olvidemos que la alimentación es de 24V+24.....según estas formulas seria:

I = 55 W / 48 V = 1,14 A 

W = 1,14A * 48V = 54,72W

No se muy bien si esto es así, lo unico que puedo decir es que este proyecto me lo pasó un amigo hace tiempo y lo he representado tal y como me lo pasó.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 4, 2010)

ha!!n verdad, me cayo la duda, se utiliza la suma de tensiones o solo la de un ramal, lo que me imagino  es que el ampli trabaja con 24vol (pistivos y negativos) pero 24, no 48
mmmmmmmm, volver al tuto de FOGONAZO

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

El título del tema este (separado ya del de las fotos) lo puse yo.

Explico (por enésima vez) cómo se hace la cuenta que hice:

1) P = V*I
2)  Ley de Ohm es V = I*R, o lo que es lo mismo, I = V/R.

Reemplazando en 1) queda que P = V*V/R = V²/R. Paso en limpio: P = V²/R.
Haciendo algo similar con la corriente podemos decir que P = I²*R (no lo vamos a usar en este momento, pero es bueno tener la fórmula presente).

Entonces, si V = 24V, Vrms = 24V/1,4142.. = ~17V.
Por la fórmula anterior, P = (17V)²/R = 289/R (V*V/Ohm). Ahí no consideré las caídas que tendrá la fuente bajo carga, ni las caídas internas de los transistores, que darán en la realidad algún que otro Watt menos. En general en los cálculos nominales se hace así. Si se trata de considerar algo más real, se han de considerar.

Comprobemos unidades de lo anterior: V*V/Ohm = V*A = W. Funciona bien.

Entonces teníamos que P = 289/R quiere decir que sobre 8r la potencia será de 36,125W y sobre 4r será de 72,25W. Redondeando un poquito, 35W y 70W respectivamente.

 Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 4, 2010)

chee cacho... muy buena tu aclaracion... pero.. para 35w/8ohm o 70w/4ohm no alcanza con un trafo de 1A ni en chiste.. o si alcanza??

yo tengo entendido por estos calculos que no:

W = V * I asi como--> I= W/V

Si reemplazamos daria que para 

35watt: I= 35/24 ----> I= 1.45A... Estaria corto por poco con un trafo de 1A

70watt: I= 70/40 ----> I= 1.75A... Ai estamos mas cortos todavia...

Si pondriamos un trafo de 2 Amperes de 24+24 no se aprovecharia mejor la potencia?

tengo entendido que por estos calculos:

W=I*V---> Este ampli estaria largando unos 24watt (W=1*24)

son correctos mis calculos??

Electronec si tienes la posibilidad de comprar o si tienes, de usar un trafo de 2A fijate a ver si no obtienes mas potencia... y podras utilizar de forma completa la potencia de tu ampli...

Un saludo!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Lo que pasa es que los amperes son Peak to Peak.

RMS son 1.05 y 1.34A respectivamente.

... *Creo *que es así, ando un poco mareado (Carnaval).

Saludos!!!


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 4, 2010)

ahh me mataste tacatomon... puedee ser...
cuando vea los post cacho o fogo les preguntamoss ya que ellos la tienen recontra mas clara..

pero noe s para nada descabellado lo que mencionas...

igual que es por el tema que cuando sube el voltage baja el amperaje y viceversa?`
Porque yo tengo un ampli de 30watt RMS alimentados con 17+17 3A.... y aca es mas potencia (tomando los 8 ohm como el mio) pero menos corriente y mayor voltage (1A y 24v)...

me habia mareado un poco al principio pèro ya alcare del todo mis dudas...

un saludo!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Creeeeeme, Yo tambien tengo unas duas, pero estamos aquí para Aprender.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 5, 2010)

La verdad que después de todos estos cálculos, está claro que con 1 Amperio me quedo lejos de los 55W como titulaba el proyecto. Conseguiré un trafo de 2 Amperios y aunque me echen los vecinos, probaré.........

Ademas me va a venir bién porque como comenté anteriórmente ,quiero añadirle efectos y estoy pensando incluso en un vúmetro por canal.....no es que estos cir. consuman mucho, pero grano a grano......ya sabeis...

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Ojo Mariano que estás calculando _casi_ la corriente RMS: Usás la potencia RMS para hacer el cálculo, pero el voltaje nominal (o de pico en la salida).

Si hay una tensión de 24V de alimentación y caerán sobre una carga de 8 Ohm, la corriente será de 3A. Ley de Ohm y corriente de pico.

Si la carga es de 4 Ohm, la corriente será de 6A. Corriente de pico de nuevo, ojo.

La enorme mayoría del tiempo será menor el consumo, así que un trafo (bastante) más chico puede andar decentemente bien y que los condensadores del filtro se encarguen de los picos de corriente.
Estimando nomás, un par de Amper para trabajar en 8r puede andar bien, y con el doble para la otra podría funcionar (son valores más bien _mínimos _estos que digo).
Para un cálculo más elegante y exacto, a leer el post de Fogonazo sobre cálculo de fuentes para equipos de audio.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Mar 5, 2010)

muchas gracias cacho por la aclaracion...

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

De nada Mariano.


Saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano (Mar 6, 2010)

Muy buena explicación maestro cacho, solo hay algo en lo que no estoy muy de acuerdo y es que en el tema, aparezco yo como creador y me gustaría que en el tema aparezca el amigo Electronec, o sea ponerlo  como primer post donde el comparte el diagrama y pcb, los comentarios que están antes puede borrarlos pues el amigo electronet me imagino ya los leyó y solo son de agradecimiento.
saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 7, 2010)

Gracias Oswaldosolano,

por mi parte no hay ningún prroblema. Desde que lo subí al foro, empezó a formar parte de toda la comunidad......a ser de todos.

Gracias amigo.


----------



## alvarogt (May 12, 2010)

Muy buenas, gracias por el proyecto, lo estoy realizando, pero tengo unas duda s, no enuentro el valor de la resistencia r10 ni de la r35 asi como el valor del condensador  25, no los ncuentro en el pcb. Por otra parte tengo un transformador de 24+24 con 4amperios,entiendo que una vez se conecte el voltaje subira por lo menos a 30+30, es posible , o es mejor buscar otro de 18+18. Saludos, y muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (May 12, 2010)

Totalmente cierto, fue un error de escritura en pasar los esquemas a  limpio para subirlos al Foro.

Pido disculpas.



			
				alvarogt dijo:
			
		

> no enuentro el valor de la resistencia r10 ni de la r35 asi como el  valor del condensador  25, no los ncuentro en el pcb



Adjunto el esquema con los datos que faltan, nuevamente perdón.



			
				alvarogt dijo:
			
		

> Por otra parte tengo un transformador de 24+24 con 4amperios,entiendo  que una vez se conecte el voltaje subira por lo menos a 30+30, es  posible , o es mejor buscar otro de 18+18.



No te preocupes, el diseño es así.
Yo lo tengo montado y mis medidas son de 32v. por rama.

Saludos.


----------



## alvarogt (May 12, 2010)

Buenas noches,gracias de nuevo tengo curiosidad por saber como suena,cuando lo tenga terminado os cuento que tal va. ¿es comparable algun modelo comercial, como referencia?
saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 13, 2010)

Es un amplificador comercial en concreto:

Audio house, Robin Lane, Pudsey, West Yorks. y bajo mi punto de vista tiene un toque a los Peavey de similares prestaciones.

Merece la pena construirlo suena muy bién, no tiene componentes caros, el eculizador de tres bandas por canal ecualiza de lujo, y el sonido que entrga es cálido y auténtico.

Saludos.


----------



## alvarogt (May 13, 2010)

Buenas noches, electronec,en la placa creo que hay un error ya que la resistencia r35 debe estar conectada con el condensador c28, corrigeme
si no es asi, tambien me falta el valor del c 25,creo que puede ser de 100nf, pero no estoy seguro.
Gracias


----------



## Electronec (May 14, 2010)

alvarogt dijo:


> en la placa creo que hay un error ya que la resistencia r35 debe estar  conectada con el condensador c28, corrigeme



Si señor, disculpas nuevamente. Son dos etapas simétricas y por deducción has dado con el fallo.
Adjunto corrección con la pista cambiada.



			
				alvarogt dijo:
			
		

> tambien me falta el valor del c 25



En el PDF del esquema corregido que postee en #33 puedes ver el valor de C25 que efectívamente es de 100 nF.

Saludos.


----------



## alvarogt (May 17, 2010)

Buenas tardes electronec.
Tengo ya casi listo el ampli, pero no encuentro por sevilla los transistores
2n5320 ni 2n5322,ni siquiera los equivalentes,¿donde los pedistes tu?
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2010)

alvarogt dijo:


> ...pero no encuentro por sevilla los transistores
> 2n5320 ni 2n5322,ni siquiera los equivalentes,¿donde los pedistes tu?....


Mira en estas direcciones:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## alvarogt (May 17, 2010)

muchas gracias, fogonazo,
mirare un poco mas, son complicados de localizar.
saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 18, 2010)

alvarogt dijo:
			
		

> pero no encuentro por sevilla los transistores
> 2n5320 ni 2n5322,ni siquiera los equivalentes



Buenas tardes, ¿No tienes en Sevilla ninguna tienda donde puedas encargarlos y que te los traigan?
Una ciudad como Sevilla ..no se ..me sorprende.

Y el enlacede de Fogonazo que tal ?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2010)

Álvaro, mirá las hojas de datos de los TIP29C/30C, TIP31C/32C y TIP41C/42C.

Muy probablemente alguno de esos sea un reemplazo más que adecuado y fácil de conseguir para los transistores que buscás.

Saludos


----------



## alvarogt (May 22, 2010)

Buenas, a todos.
Consegui los transistores en madrid, ya esta montado el ampli , pero no funciona,en la linea 1 tengo una seÑal bajisima y la linea 2 no hace nada,he cambiado los integrados ,verificado diodos cambiado trnsistores de potencia ydemas, sigue sin funcionar, no se si alguien le ha pasado lo mismo,si es asi,y lo habeis solucionado,decidme que puedo hacer.
Muchas gracias, de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## alvarogt (May 23, 2010)

buenos dias, electronec, solo con las molestias de contestar ya es suficiente ayuda. creo que esta bien montado,lo he revisado, solo he conseguido tener algo mas de señal en el canal 1, pero esa señal la consigo tocando con  el dedo, si conecto el jack pierdo la señal,es como si entrara  en corto, tambien he eliminado la r-10, para conseguir dicha señal. creo que el fallo esta en el previo pero no lo detecto.
muchas gacias, por todas las respuestas, y tu no eres el responsable  de dichos fallos, seguro que los encontramos.


----------



## Electronec (May 23, 2010)

La eliminación de R 10 es una solución irrelevante para hacer tus pruebas está bién,...... como tu bien dices daremos con el problema.
Por otro lado me gustaria que subieras al Foro el PCB que has creado y tambien cualquier foto, (siempre y cuando tenga una mínima calidad) de esta forma vamo0s viendo cosas.

No se te olvide subir la documentación en .PDF, .JPG para que todos podamos verlas.

Saludos.

PD: No escribas en mayúsculas o seras condenado a Moderación.


----------



## alvarogt (May 24, 2010)

Buenos dias, Electronec.
Ayer estube todo el dia probando cosas, la etapa de potencia funciona con un previo de guitarra que tengo, la potencia que entrega no es mas de unos 5wt. mirando de nuevo el pbc he encontrado otro fallo no afecta, pero esta ahi, la r3 va a masa,en el esquema, y en el pbc esta en la entrada de linea.Toda disposicion de los componetes estan correctos segun el pbc ,  creo que debe de haber algun error en las pistas.
Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 29, 2010)

Nuevamente pido disculpas a toda la comunidad y en especial al compañero alvarogt, que tantos quebraderos de cabesa está sufriendo con el armado del ampli.
He estado revisando minuciosamente los esquemas y alvarogt tenia razón, existen fallos en las pistas. El esquema electrónico está bien y por tanto adjunto las modificaciones a tener en cuenta en el PCB.

Los círculos azules representan las zonas a revisar y las pistas del mismo color son ampliaciones.
Espero con esto alvarogt que tu ampli funcione ya mismo.
Para cualquier aclarción, seguimos manos a la obra.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 5, 2010)

hola electronec:

Te queria avisar que hay un error en tu esquema de la fuente de alimentacion:

*El Capacitor de filtro de la parte negativa va con su polo positivo en masa y con su polo negativo en el negativo de la fuente...

UN saludo!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 5, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> *El Capacitor de filtro de la parte negativa va con su polo positivo en masa y con su polo negativo en el negativo de la fuente...



Si es verdad mariano.

Tengo que rehacer los esquemas, en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo, porque la verdad que las ediciones expuestas en el Foro dejan mucho que desear.

Te mando un saludo cordial.

Gracias.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 5, 2010)

ahh ok!
De nada electronec!

Un saludo!


----------



## alvarogt (Jun 17, 2010)

buenas noches, y saludos.
hace dos semanas que deje de lado el proyecto por varios motivos importantes,y no he podido averiguar mucho mas, ruego al amigo electronec, que revise bien el ampli, y nos comente . 
saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 17, 2010)

cual es el problema???


----------



## Electronec (Jun 18, 2010)

alvarogt dijo:


> ruego al amigo electronec, que revise bien el ampli, y nos comente .



En el mensaje #47 aclaro algunas anomalias.

Saludos.


----------



## mendfi (Jul 11, 2010)

He estado revisando minuciosamente los esquemas y alvarogt tenia razón       si ps el tenia la razon..........

hola oie como haces para poner una parte del mensaje de otra persona????? ejemplo el mensaje Nº 53


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

mendfi dijo:


> hola oie como haces para poner una parte del mensaje de otra persona????? ejemplo el mensaje Nº 53



Si es algo como lo que yo hice con tu mensaje, con el botón *Citar*, puedes hacerlo.

Saludos!!!


----------

